# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ][ ..... ][ لا أملكـ عنوان يصف قهـــري ...!!!!

## كبرياء

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ_  
_كم إن بداخلي قهرا ... لا أعرف كيف أصيغهـ بين هذه الصفح ـــات ..._  
_لا أعلم من أين أبدأ ... وكيف لي إيصال فكرتي إلى مخيلاتكم ..._  
_كل مافي الأمــر ... أن بداخلي نارا ... من ماااذا ؟؟!!!_ 
_من بنات الكليهـ ... والشيعيات ... القطيفيات منهم للأسف الشديد ..._ 
_مليء هو حرم الجامعه بأشكال البنات المختلفهـ ... والذي تعبر فيه كل واحده منهن بأسلوب ح ـــياتهاا .._ 
_المئات منهن ترسم في وجوههم الخ ـــط الاحمر ... فهذا الصنف يجب عليكـ الابتعاد عنه تماما_  
_لأنه ..... ][ .......][_  
_والمئات منهن تأخذكـ راحهـ عند الحديث معهم ... <<<< لو خليت خربت ..._ 
_لا أود أن أطيل عليكم .. فمجتمع الكليــهـ كبير جدا .._ 
_ولكن هناكـ أمر واحد أود أن أقولهـ ..._ 
_اليوم ... رأيت ماجعلني أود أن أرتكب جريمهـ ..._  
_بنت .. من القطيف .. وللأسف .. وبعد ما كانت لي علاقهـ سطحيهـ جد معهاا في العام الماضي .._ 
_تصبح اليوم ولدا من أولاد الكليهـ ..._ 
_فقد نزعت عنها لباس الأنوثهـ .. وأرتدت بحمق ذاكـ اللباس الغبـــي .._ 
_إنه أمر جعلني أقف .. أنظر إليها .. عاج ــــزهـ .. أهكذا أصبحتي ؟؟!!!_ 
_كم هو عار ح ـــقااا....._ 
_هنا ... أود أن تشاركوني آرائكم .._  
_فالدنيا حقاا .. أصبح ـــت لا تطاق_ 
_تح ـــــــــــــيااتوو_ 
_كبريــــــــااء_

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

والله ماقدر ازيد على كلامك شيء
الله يعين وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الدنياختربت متى الظهور يافرج الله
يسلمو على الموضوع الحساس


رد على مشاركتك من قبل المشرف العام شبكة الناصرة 
ملاحظة : منتدى النقاش والحوار وضع لأجل حوار هادئ وهادف في نفس الوقت  
لذا سوف يتم حذف المشاركة مره ثانية ان كان محتواها فقط ( يسلمو او شكراً) 
واليوم سوف نضع قوانين القسم  
الادارة

----------


## BOMBONA

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأسف هذي الظاهره منتشره في جميع الفئات سواء شيعه او سنه
سعوديات او من اي بلد آخر

وهذه الانسانه ما تمثل القطيف او الشيعه تمثل نفسها فقط ومثل 
ماذكرتي اسلوب حياتها

وسبب هذه الظاهره خلل نفسي او ممكن حركة! بس للفت الانتباه

الناس الحين مستعده تسوي اي شي عشان تكون موضع الحديث والانظار

وياليت الموضوع بس جاي على الشكل للاسف او اللبس حتى التصرفات والميول 
ونبرة الصوت والنظرات..

بصراحه لما اشوفهم اخاف احس كأن ولد وسط بنات 

واكيد ما احد يقبل هالتصرفات المقززه ولهم اشد العذاب والعقاب

جهل!

مجتمعنا يحتاج لتوعية من هالناحيه وبالذات فئة المراهقين لانهم اكثر ناس 
ممكن ينعجبوا او تغرهم هذي الظاهره ..

الله يهدينا ويرحمنا برحمته يارب 



مشكورة اختي كبرياء على الطرح
والله يبعدكم ويبعدنا من القهر 


 :smile1:

----------


## واحد فاضي

الف شكر لك خيتي كبرياء لطرحك هذا الموضوع 

المسترجلات وما أدراك ما المسترجلات 
أو ما يطلق عليهم البويات 
ظاهرة انتشرت في أوساط البنات والمشكله إنها ما تحد بعمر أو فئة معينة ، فمن المتوسط وحتى الجامعة وحتى في الحياة العملية  ومع الأسف الشديد أسبابها لا زالت غير معروفة تحديداً ، فمنهم من عزاها الى الواقع الذي تعيش فيه هذه البنت خصوصاً إذا كانت بنت في وسط عدة أخوة ووسط غياب الأب والأم أيضاً فهذا يؤثر تأثير مباشر 
والبعض الآخر عزاها الى القنوات الفضائية عموماً والهابطة بشكل خاص فمن ستار أكاديمي الى قنوات الأفلام الأكشن خصوصاً ، ومنهم من عزاها الى غياب دور الأم والأب في التربية ومعرفة البنت بشبيهتها من البويات 

لكن حكر هذا الأمر على نوع معين من الأشخاص أعتقد في غير محلّه ، وأعلم أختي إستغرابك وإستنكارك بإعتبار أن بنات البلد - الشيعيات - لهو من الغيرة على بنات بلدك 
وأعتقد - أن مصدر إنزعاجك هو من كون هؤلاء البنات لديهم من الوازع الديني الكثير وإرتباطهم بأهل البيت من المفروض أن يمنعهم من هذا الشيء 
وحسب الدراسات التي أجريت على هذاالأمر لا يزال البعض لم يكشف السر وراء هذا الشيء 

لكن لوحظ أن بعضهن وعند الزواج تعود لها طبيعتها الأصلية والتي فطرت عليها من كونها أنثى 

نسأل الله الهداية لهن 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي للطرح الرائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_فالدنيا حقاا .. أصبح ـــت لا تطاق_
*اذاكان فيها نوع من هكذا فتيات* 
*للتشبه بالرجال في مشتيهم ,تصرفاتهم ,*
*ولبسهم وماادراك ؟؟*
*وهنا نتألم اكثر اذا كانوا من شيعة أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..*
*فأين هم من فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام؟*
*اين هم من عقيلة بني هاشم زينب عليها السلام؟*
*هل تخلوا عن الاقتداء بهم بكل الصور والمعاني*
*لم يكتفوا التخلي عن بعض منها..*
*هذا عار علينا نحن الشيعهـ عندنا احسن* 
*النساء وافضلهن ونحن من يتخلى عنهم* 
*لاجل الدنيا الزائفهـ..*
*اذا احد رأى فتيات هكذا ينتابه الخوف والشك*
*من هؤلاء شباب او فتيات؟*
*لانعلم ؟؟هم متشبهين بالرجال..*
*اعاننا الله على حسابهـ*
*اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج..*
*عفوا على الاطاله.*
*تسلميين كبرياء عالطرح..* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*مالومش على ردة فعلش*

*بصراحه لما صادفت وحدة وعلى ما اعتقد هي من القطيف*

*جتني حالة رعب خفت اتقرب منها*

*خفت حتى اني اطالعها*

*ما ادري وين اهلها عنها*


*بصراحه اني وحدة احط كل المسؤليه على الاب والام والاخوه والاخوات وهم الاعمام .....إلخ* 

*يعني بالعربي الفصيح الاهل كلهم هم المسؤلين*

*ولي يشجعهم الصديقات والزميلات* 


*المفروض يحسسوهم انهم منبوذين مو محبوبين*

*لاني شفت بويه والي تمشي معها وحدة مايعة يعني مسوين بنت ولد عن جد وصاحباتها يكركرو ضحك معاها يعني بهذا الشي يشجعوها على فعلتها*




*هم اعتقد ان المدرسات في المدارس او الاساتذة والدكتورات في الجامعات لهم دور*

*لو ينقصوهم درجات على هذا الشي يمكن يقلوا*




*الله المعين*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بصراحة*
*أحس بكتله من الدلاخه!!*
*قرأت ما كتبت أختي كبرياء،* 
*وما عقب به الأعضاء*
*ومع ذلك فإني لم أفهم!!*
*فهل أنا لهذه الدرجة أطرم؟؟* 

*قبل كل شي*
*سلامتكم من النار..*

*المئات منهن ترسم في وجوههم الخ ـــط الاحمر<<< هذا تعبير مجازي مو؟*

*لأنه ..... ][ .......][  <<< شنو؟*



*تصبح اليوم ولدا من أولاد الكليهـ ... <<< ؟؟ أكلينيكيا تقصدون؟*

*فقد نزعت عنها لباس الأنوثهـ .. وأرتدت بحمق ذاكـ اللباس الغبـــي<<< ماهو ذلك اللباس الغبي؟؟*

*آسف إن لم أفهم*
*فلا خبرة لي في أمور البنات!*
*فأفيدوني بما لكم من علم*
*فعقلي تشتت أشتات أشتات!*

----------


## Princess

اني هنا اشاركش الحره باللي في قلبي 
الصراحه
فوق طاقم التدريس المعفن في الكليه فوق الضغط وفوق الظلم وانتهاكات الحقوق 
تجيك اشكال هيك
ما قصرتو اعزائي  وانتون توصفوهم بس ما كفيتو ..
لأن للأسف الكلام عن هالصنف كثيييير و ضايع!!

خيي تأبط .. اسمح لي ان اشرح لك ولو ان العين ما تعلى على الحاجب بس بشرح..

البويات وهم المسترجلات .. نقيض الرجال الخكري ولله الحمد والشكر!!
رجال يتميع وشعره زي البنت و لبسه ضاغط والوان ياحلاوه ياحلاوه تقول تشوف انثى كامله مكمله

البويه صوت خشن لبس صبياني قصه قصيره زيهم وتصرفات استغفر الله
يخجلني امشي وراهم صراحه من المسكات والكلام اللي اسمعه بينهم..
بالمختصر هذيللا صنف الشواذ .. باقي ليهم بس عمليه ويصيرو جنس ثالث!! والله بدون عمليات ممشين عمرهم !!

_ فهذا الصنف يجب عليكـ الابتعاد عنه تماما 
__
_*لأنه ..... ][مشبوه ,, خطر عليك,,شاذ ولا اخلاقي.][* 
*قاعده اكمل الفراغ حضرتي* 

_تصبح اليوم ولدا من أولاد الكليهـ ..._<<< ؟؟ أكلينيكيا تقصدون؟
مافهمت اني قصدك خيي تأبط
اللي اعرفه كلمة إكلينيكي : فرنسية من اصل يوناني ، وهي مصطلح طبي ، معناتها ( الفحص السريري )
ممممم
احم يعني جنس ثالث ...!! زي ما ذكرت من شوي بعمليات ويتحولو
عفر هذا المقصد ..

 ياالــــــلــــــه علي يااااااااعلي  وا ويلااااه 
لو في وحده منهم هيك.. بس الأغلب لا بس ظاهريا شكل اولاد ..<< ليش كشفت عليهم انتين !!
تدري خوفتني !! يعني ممكن يصيرو ولد كامل وحنا ياغافلين ليكم الله
بدني اقشعر .. الحمدلله افتكيت منهم ومن اشكالهم بلا رجعه 
والله يعين البقيه ينتبهو لروحهم..
والله يعين هالأشكال على روحهم اللي هم نتيجة تخلف فكري وتقليد اعمي وضعف وازع ديني وتربوي
وغياب رقابة الأهل ..!!

اسأل الله لكم الستر والموفقيه
يعطيش الف عافيه كبرياء عالطرح المؤلم الواقعي

اختم كلامي بقول..
عجل يا فرج الله ..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## تأبط بودره

*أميرة المرح*

*شنو شنو شنو!!!*

*البويه!!*

*شنو هذا!!*

*بصرااااحه*
*معلومه جدا جديده بالنسبه لي!!*
*بس ليه يعني؟؟*
*أنا فكرت أن بنت صارت ولد بعمليه!!*
*بس بلبس وتصرفات!!*
*أوكيه .. الرجل إذا صار أقرب للأنثي وفهمتها..*
*بس ليش أنثي تتشبه بالرجل؟؟*

*أنا مندهش فعلا!!*
*وموجود هالشي عندنا؟؟*

*عجييييييييبه!!*


*لا تعليق*
*على الموضوع يليق*
*حتى من الصدمة أفيق*
*فلو أخبرت أن في الثلج حريق*
*لكن الأمر أقرب إلي للتصديق*




*جزيل الشكر لكم خيتي!!*

----------


## Princess

لا تعليق
*على الموضوع يليق*
*حتى من الصدمة أفيق*
*فلو أخبرت أن في الثلج حريق*
*لكن الأمر أقرب إلي للتصديق*

هههههههه فعلا .. 
عش رجبا لترى عجبا..
فيض من غيض زماننا واهواله
فلا تعجب !!!

العفوو خيي  
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

*بجد شي مقرررف الله يبعدنا وياكم عنه ؛؛؛*

*واللي زاد الطين بله* 

*إنها معي بنفس القسم و ملووووووعهـ شبدي على الاخر* 

*وأنا مو من النوع إللي يقدر يسكت <<< شريرهـ* 

*يعني لو يوم سمعتوا كبريـاء انذبحت أكيد منها ههههههههه* 

*يسلموووووووووو على الطلهـ الح ــــــــلووه*

*ماانح ـــــــرم من روعهـ تواجدكم* 

*تح ـــــــــيااتوو*

----------


## حزن العمر

الموضوع اصبح منتشر في الآونه الأخيرة
 :sad2:  :sad2:  ادا انتو مندهشين من وحده
ثنتين ثلاث وش انقول احنا في الجامعة
نمشي ماتعرفين الفتاة من الشاب فيهم
الفتاة اتميل للخشونة في اللبس طريقة المشي
التعامل وحتى طريقة الحديث والحركات
والشاب ييمل للأنوثة في لبسه وطريقة تعامله
صرنا نمشي في عالم ماعاد له قوانين ولا ضوابط
 :sad2:  :sad2:  عالم غريب ماتقدرين تتكلمين فيه لان يسمونها
هذي حرية !! ماادري هالحرية راح توصل الناس لوين ؟!!!
موقف حصل لي شخصيا في اول سنة لي كنت بالجامعة 
واول كورس وخبركم مو متعودين على الخلط !! المهم كنت جالسه
 في كفتيريا الجامعة والحمدالله ان الكفتيريا تفصلنا عن الشباب في احد المرات
كنت جالسة مع صديقاتي ومااشوف إلا وحده شعرها مقصوص قصة بويه
ولبسها أيضا رجالي لما شفتها داخله ماصدقت بنت الا لما قعدت 
على الطاولة من كثر الصدمة قعدت اطالع فيها هذي بنت والا وش !!!
المهم اشوي اشوي زادت عندنا البويات بالبحرين << والله يستر من القادم :sad2: 
بالنسبة لي الشعور بانهم يصيرون بويات هو شعورهم بانهم ناقصاااااات 
لكن مااقول الا الله يصلح الحال وتتوقف هالمهزله اللي قاعده
اتصر في مجتمعاتنا ..
يسلمووووووو على الطرح وأتمنى ينتشر الموضووع صداه في
المجتمع ويلقون حل حق هالمريضين اخلاقيا ونفسيا ...

الله يعطيك العافية

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## كبرياء

_بجد الله يعيننا ويعينكم_ 

_علامه ظهور المهدي ظهرت يااجماعهـ_ 

_الله يهدي الجميع_ 

_ويصلح حالهم_

_خالص تح ــــــيااتي_

----------


## أُخرىْ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم., لأول مره اطرح,,موضوع للنقاش هُنا,,راجيه من العلي القدير أن يوفقني في طرح كُل مافي جُعبتي دون آي نقص,,ولأني لاأستطيع  ترتيب أفكاري بشكل جيد.,فأني سأحكي لكم قصتي,,وأتمنى منكم تبدون رأيكم,,,,,أنا ,,بسمه,,طالبه في الكُليه وفي الفرقه الرابعه والحمد لله كونت صداقات كبيره مع مجموعه من الطالباتوالحمد لله  كُل من هُم ضِمن مجموعتنا يمتلكون عقليه صحيحه توجههم الى الطريق الصحيح,,,ولكننا في نهاية السنه الفائته انضمت لنا فتاه ,,منطويه,,لاتُحاكي أي مِنا,,وإذا نطقت فهي تنطق لتحشر ذاتها بين اثنتين,,يؤسفني أن أصفها با البويهوذلك واضح من طريقة لباسها ومن قصة شعرها,, لم أرى عليها تصرف سئ ولكن إحدى زميلاتي قالت أنها أرسلت لها إيميلات مُشينه,,وتكلمت في إحدى المرات عن شربها (بيربيكان)..يعني بالعربي الفصيح تشرب بيرهوفي إحدى المرات حاولت أن تبني علاقة صداقه بينها وبين إحدى الاخوات السنه المتشددات,,فقط,,كطريقه منها للتجدب انتباه عدد أكبرالقضيه أنني أشعُر بالضيق كلما جلست بجانبي أو حادثتني أشعر أنني محط شُبههوصدقاً,,لم أحاول أن أتقرب منها أو أحاول أن اساعدها على التخلص من كل تلك المساوئ التي تحيط بها ولكن من المُشين أن تسرد لاحدى الزميلات  أن تصرفاتها الخاطئه ماهي الا بسبب تأثير والدتها الخاطئ علي شخصيتها وتمنيها أن تكون ولداً,,وأنها حين كُانت في المدرسه لم تكن لها أي من الصديقات,,((الآن هي في السنه الرابعه من إنفتاحها على مجتمع أكبر من مجتمع المدارس اليست كفيله هذه السنوات ان تٌغير من شخصيتها )),,برأيي,,معرفتها بتأثير أمها كفيل أن يجعل منها بدايه للتغيير ذاتها,,,,هل ترون أنفسكم مؤهلين للنصح هذا النوع من البشر ؟ وهل ترون أن تأثير الاباء سيكون قوياً للفرد يبلغ من العمر 20 عاماً وأكثر؟وهل الدخول لعالم أكبر من عالم المدرسه يتطلب منا أن نتداخل فيه دون أي حيطه  وحذر ؟وهل ترون أن المحاوله في نصحها ستأتي بأي نتيجه ؟..أتمنى أنكم تناقشوني بهالقضيه,,وبالأخير,أنا مقتنعه أن حتى لو حاولنا نغيرها,,وهي ماعندها اي نية تغير ذاتها فهي مابتتغير

----------


## LUCKY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لأول مره اطرح,,موضوع للنقاش هُنا,,راجيه من العلي القدير أن يوفقني في طرح كُل مافي جُعبتي دون آي نقص,,ولأني لاأستطيع ترتيب أفكاري بشكل جيد.,فأني سأحكي لكم قصتي,,وأتمنى منكم تبدون رأيكم,,, 
> 
> ,, 
> 
> ...



شكراً على الطرح الرااااااااائع

بالتوفيق

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

بسمة / كبرياء 

تم دمج الموضوعين لتشابه المحتوى 

وبشكل اوتوماتيكي يتقدم الموضوع الاقدم الى الاعلى 

موفقين الى كل خير

----------


## أُخرىْ

*,,*
خيو lucky
أشكُر مُداخلتك الواعيه,,فعلاً كلامك عين العقل,,
::
 كيف تكون مقتنع ومؤمن بقناعاتك,,وإنت ماتعرف تكون الشخص الناصح,,
,,
وأكيد دور الأهل يكون الأساس ولكن في فتره من فترات حياة الشاب او الفتاه,,تُسيطر صفة التمرد على الاباء حتى ولو كان/ت هالشاب/هـ
متيقنين بصحة رأي الوالدين,,
فقط..لفرض الشخصيه
المشين أكثر أن أنسب تدهور أخلاقي,,لضغوط والديّ
,,
يعني لو حسيت أن كل اللي وياي غيري باللبس وحتى بالنظريات
وحتى بمعتقداتهم وتدينهم,,هذا مو كفيل اني افكر للحضه وحده بسس
ان كل التصرفات اللي اسويها غلط,,
أعتقد ان اتجاه هالفئه من البشر للتشبه بالرجال,,انهم يحاولون يحسسون انفسهم بالقوه ,,وللفت الانتباه لاغير,,
بالعربي (مرض نفسي )
,,
أشكرك خيو على التواجد,,

,,,


خيتو نوارة الدنيا,,
أعتذر منكِ طرحي,,هذه القضيه,,دون دراية مني بوجود موضوع مشابه
موضوعي تجربه شخصيه اتمنى منكم جميعاً,,طرح رأيكم,,
وهل تصرفي صحيح بأن اتحاشى زميلتي بالدراسه,,
للمعلوميه,,هي متشبهه فقط,,وليست مسترجله بالمعنى الكبير (بالعربي ماتسوي حركات الاحتضان ....الخ  :evil:  )

,,
وأشكُر أختي كبرياء كذلك على الطرح,,

,,
دمتم بِود

----------


## ارسم العشق

السلام عليكم 


أهنك على طرح الفكرة فبصراحه صعب طرح مثل هذا الموضوع وصعب سرد أحداثه


حتى المسمى بويه او بويات كثير لايق عليهم .. 


طبعا اللغة حلوه وما فيها اى مشاكل لكن البنت تبدأ تتغير متى لما يكون فيه سبب 


وصعب انى احدد الأسباب او احصرها لكن بكتب لك سبب مهم 

 واني بعتقدي ان السب من اهل الشابه  وليس المجتمع
مادري ويش الاسباب من الاهل اوغيره من الاصدقاء مادري بس

احسدك على حلاوة الطرح وتبنى فكرة وكشف عيوبها .. مرة ثانية اهنيك

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الأخوات بسمة و كبرياء*
*السلام عليكم*
*هذه الأمور التي أنتم تطرقتم إليها ليست حكرا على معتنقي المذهب الشيعي فقط فالشيعة و مذهبهم ممن شد براء*
*نحن الآن في عالم جديد عجيب و غريب، و قد أصبح قرية واحدة و التقليد فيه قائم على قدم و ساق في كل الدنيا، و أصبح هذا الأمر موجود على وجه هذه الأرض*

*نرجوا من الله الثبات على دينه و حسن تعاليمه*

*فمن اهتدى فلنفسه و من أساء فعليها* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَن صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَن تَعْتَدُواْ وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى* 
*صدق الله العلي العظيم* 
*المائدة 2*
*و شكرا للجميع*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصراحة ماستغربت الموضوع وماأثار فيني غضب ولاشي 
لان اذا كنتي مقهورة عشانها من القطيف وصارت كذا 
ففي بنات غيرها من القطيف يسون بلاوي أكثر فما تفرق اذا كان جرمها إنها مسترجله او بلوة ثانيه وخصوصا أن ماظهرت بمكان فيه ناس من غير القطيف وقالت انا قطيفية
عكس الي ظهرت ببرنامج في قناة معينة وللأسف الشديد كان مظهرها قمة التخلف وعبرت عن القطيف بصورة وقحة وأعطت من لايعرفنا صورة سيئة لدرجة أصبحنا بالجامعة من قبل بنات الرياض مهزلة كلن يمشي ويسخر منا لانها كانت فالتنها وفي نظرنا هي ماتمثل منطقتنا بس هم نظرتهم غير 
هذي فعلا تثير الاشمئزاز لانها ظهرت علنا ومثلت منطقه ماتتشرف فيها 
والله يعين 
وتسلمي على الموضوع

----------


## روائع القصص

صحيح اني في المدرسة بس اسمع اشياء واجد

وخصوصا من اختي لمن كانت في الكلية ومن صاحباتهاا الي كانة في كليات ثانية

وحتى وهي في الكويت تقول لنا اشياء عن الناس الي هناك 

تحير العقل

؟!

----------

